# Аналоги Blender

## Unik

Ктонить знает сабжевые проги (для 3д-моделирования) с ГНУсной лицензией? А может они в порт[ае]же есть? Блендер сам по себе ничего, но уж больно интерфейс непривычный   :Very Happy:  . Хочется чегонить, напоминающего 3дсмакс, если и не по возможностям, то хотяб по интерфейсу.

----------

## ayaromenok

сложно предложить что-то кроме maya - у houdini тоже итерфейс - специфический. но это всё комерческие проги.

есть ещё povray modeller (kde) - для rovray.

кстати, новый blender 2.30 хоть и глючащий безбожно, но хоть интерфейс стал чуть удобнее.

----------

## Alehur

star-cd - лучше не придумаешь для моделирования турбулентностей, правда он тоже комерческий.

----------

## Homer J. Simpson

Обидно  :Sad:   Но ничего кроме блендера хорошего нет + ко всему блендер тоже не ахти какая прога.... Так что если хочешь быть кул 3д дизагнером то мучайся со странным блэндеровским интерфейсом (можеш себя насильно убедить что он рулез) или go windowz третьего , не дано   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ayaromenok

Homer J. Simpson

>>go windowz

чем не устраивает Maya Unlimited for Linux или Houdini (кроме того, что оно коммерческое и там и здесь)?

----------

## inv

3ds-max - стоит больших денег, и он тоже не подходит, так как не GPL.

из GPL - только блендер,

а из хороших - Maya.

----------

## Ivan Zenkov

Ну да вы что? А как же рисовалка OpenOffice  :Laughing: 

----------

